#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Do we heed the warnings from movies about the future of AI?

## Bhavya

There are numerous science fiction movies about Artificial Intelligence (AI) and the future of human life. And those movies gave us warnings about what will be the threats we may face from AI in the future. Do you think we need to pay attention to those warnings from movies? What your opinions are?

----------

